# First shed and humidity



## craigsti1977 (12 mo ago)

Hi there new to keeping snakes my daughter got one (corn snake) a few weeks ago 

and from what I can tell she is about to start her her first shed

I have been reading care sheets online (all a little different) but it seems humidity of 50-70% during this time would be good

the viv usually sits about 45% it’s not naturally humid in Scotland

I’ve been spraying the cage, changed some of the substrate to earth mix arid and put in some moss but I’m struggling to keep the humidity over 55%

I wonder if there anything else I should be doing (pic of viv below)


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Corns are extremely hardy and come from a wide variety of habitats.
They are one species in which humidity concerns are pointless.
If you are worried, simply put a box in the viv filled with damp sphagnum moss, with a hole in either the lid or a side to allow the snake to go in and out.
Temperature is a little low though, aim for a hot spot of 28 to 30C


----------



## craigsti1977 (12 mo ago)

Thanks Ian the hotspot is at 28c mate I just reset the thermometer to get a fresh high low read


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

A Beginners Guide to Cornsnakes (Pantherophis guttatus)


A beginners guide to cornsnakes (Pantherophis guttatus) This species has one of the longest historys in the hobby, they have been bred for many decades and in that time many mutations (color morphs) have appeared. This species has everything from solid dark grey/brown to completely snow white...




www.reptileforums.co.uk


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Wouldn't worry at all, corns are very hardy and don't really care that much about humidity. 

If you are worried put a humid hide in as a localised area of high humidity.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

General rule I go with is, 

As long as the substrate isn't mouldy and the whole shed comes off you are good,

Humidity isn't a massive deal for corn snakes as everyone has said they are hardy snakes but if you are worried place a humid hide I personally spray one of my corns hides twice a day when she's going through a shed.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

I've never put a moss box or sprayed my corn vivs. They do like a large water bowl, I use a large ceramic dog bowl for adult corns as they like to have a soak. 
Never had any real shedding issues in 25+ years.


----------



## craigsti1977 (12 mo ago)

Hi guys thanks for the tips she shed tonight with no problems 👍 and seems settled enough


----------



## craigsti1977 (12 mo ago)




----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

What was the snake sold to you as?


----------



## craigsti1977 (12 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> What was the snake sold to you as?


Hi Ian
Tbh I can’t remember exactly she’s the colour and pattern my daughter picked but it was something like
Goldust het motley corn(hope that’s correct) approx 6 months


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Looks accurate for a young Gold dust Motley nothing worse than being sold a snake and given the wrong infomation about the morph.


----------

